# Cadie in Rally



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So I am overdue on some bragging about my little Cadie-Star --"Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight, CGC, RL1" 

:cheer:

She earned her CGC back in February. We have been taking Rally classes for a while now (actually she started them soon after she finished her conformation championship, but she took a long break from working to have her puppies last year). I entered her in some Rally trials in March and had to forfeit our entries because she went into heat (early). They are not allowed to compete when in season because it would mess up things for all the boys.  

So finally, we started showing in Rally. We entered an AKC rally trial at the Cherry Blossom Cluster in Timonium MD a couple of weeks back. She got her first and second legs toward her RN title in AKC rally. She did great, with scores of 94 and 95 (out of 100). Here are some pictures from that weekend.

























Her next AKC rally trial will be at nationals. So keep your fingers crossed for us. I would love to take home her RN title from there. 

This weekend she showed in APDT Rally. She went into the trial first in the ring at 8am. I am not a morning person, but Cadie seems to be. She got a nearly perfect score of 208 (200 is the top, but they can get +10 in bonus points as well -they need 170 to qualify). This was tied for the top score in her class, and she did a run-off against a border collie. The BC won, but she did take home the second place ribbon.









She earned her second leg in the afternoon. She was very tired by then and her moves were a lot slower. She did still score high enough to take the 3rd place ribbon. 









Today she went back and got the final leg needed for her APDT RL1 title. Taking all three in a row with scores over 190 for each one means that she will also get an Award of Excellence to go along with her new title. 









She did a 4th trial this afternoon moved up to the B class. And she got a very nice score of 205 toward her level championship. We are just thrilled with our little star. 

She brought home a collection of toy prizes. The Star she will keep for herself (if her daughter doesn't steal it), the Sun she will share with her BFF Cacia (Ch. Jacob's Arizona Sunshine), and the Moon she will share with Cadeau (aka Dodo or the LOON).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! To mom and fluff!!! She is absolutely perfect!!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a little star!!!!! I'm so impressed with her high scores. I'm starting foundation work with mine and will work my way up into rally classes. Have never competed in anything with dogs before, so it's a big goal for me. You're my role model! :aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my, is Cadie amazing or what?! I'm so proud of you both! Fabulous!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Beauty, brains and a little bit of braun. A triple threat. :good post - perfect You must be so proud of her, Carina. What's the ratio of Champions also doing Rally -- any idea? Great work by both of you. I wish I could see her at Nationals.:huh:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Carina to you and Cadie! 

One of these days, we'll clear our schedule to attend a local dog show. It seems there's one near DC Metro area every weekend.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Carina! I don't know what all of that means, I'll have to do some research! Cadie sure is beautiful!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Cadie and Carina...good luck at Nationals!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Way to go Carina and Cadie!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! You've gotta be the best looking team competing too


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats Carina and Cadie!!!! What an amazing accomplishment! Brains and beauty- what a combo :-D I hope to meet you both at Nationals


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Cadie and Carina...what a great team you two are! Cadie looks so beautiful and so proud of herself as she should be! We also have those toys...they are just the cutest. Keep up the good work you two. :aktion033:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations to both Mom and Cadi!! what an adorable little dog and she looks so very happy in her pictures. Will keep my fingers crossed that she wins at the Nationals too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Go Cadie! I'm so proud of you two!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Carina and Cadie. You certainly have bragging rights Carina, she sure is a little star and she looks like she knows it too:wub:

Way to go Cadie.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- I saw this on FB and was so happy for you. I, personally, think that Rally and Obendience are much harder than confirmation. And a lot more work.

Well done and Congratulations!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just love Cadie's little smile in all the pictures!! WELL DONE CADIE! And well done Carina!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am soooo very proud of Cadie. I showed my first Maltese, Cloud, in obedience when he was a senior. We earned his CD title, but he was such an elderly gentleman that we never got to compete for more. I had worked with him in Rally, and then Cameo and then Cadeau and now Cadie, but she is the first one I have titled in any form of obedience since Cloud (for a variety of reasons). I am very glad to be back in this arena. Cadie, like my Cloud, is very much suited to this kind of work. She is a smart girl and a pleaser. 



Snowbody said:


> Beauty, brains and a little bit of braun. A triple threat. :good post - perfect You must be so proud of her, Carina. What's the ratio of Champions also doing Rally -- any idea? Great work by both of you. I wish I could see her at Nationals.:huh:


There are very few. I know of a couple of folks who have gotten titles on retired Champions after they were adopted into new forever homes. But there are very few folks showing in both Conformation and Rally / Obedience in Maltese. 



brendaman said:


> Congratulations, Carina to you and Cadie!
> 
> One of these days, we'll clear our schedule to attend a local dog show. It seems there's one near DC Metro area every weekend.


I am entered with CherryB and Cherish in Manassas, VA later this month. I did not enter Rally there. We are saving our next show for nationals. Do you think you could do that one? 



Johita said:


> Congratulations to you both! You've gotta be the best looking team competing too


LOL, we did get a lot of comments on what a pretty picture Cadie presents in the ring. But, there is an adorable little Shih Tzu that gave us a bit of a run for our money in that regard. 



hoaloha said:


> Congrats Carina and Cadie!!!! What an amazing accomplishment! Brains and beauty- what a combo :-D I hope to meet you both at Nationals


I am looking forward to meeting you and Obi as well. CherryB was born one day after Obi. Stacy and I really shared that experience last year. I love what you have done with him. Are you going to be there on Wednesday to see the obedience? 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Carina -- I saw this on FB and was so happy for you. I, personally, think that Rally and Obendience are much harder than confirmation. And a lot more work.
> 
> Well done and Congratulations!!!


I used to say that, but IDK, they both are pretty challenging in different ways. Showing in obedience is a big time commitment for sure. There is a lot of work that goes in before you ever consider setting foot in the ring. We have done a lot of classes and a lot of homework. On the other hand, conformation requires some classes and a lot of at home grooming (which can not be skipped, unlike my Rally homework  ). They both are a big commitment and this is probably why most Maltese folks do not try to do both. It is easier for those folks with lower maintenance breeds to get out there and do performance with their show dogs. 

This was something I really wanted when I started showing in conformation though, to put titles on both ends of the name. It has been a long time since I decided I wanted to do that. Conformation has a tendency to take over. :blush:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! What a special little fluff you have there! Beauty and brains!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great pics! I love Cadie's little Maltese bow. You are both amazing..:wub::wub: Congrats, again!:chili::chili:


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Little super star~~~ She will do great at the national and I am sure that you will come home with her new title!!! Great job!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sure looks like Cadie has it all, beauty, brains, and best of all a great mommy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Carina and Cadie!

BTW, I love her haircut!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Cadie is amazing!!! Well done!!


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

she's beautiful!!!


----------

